# Robert Pattinson wird von Scientology umworben



## beachkini (5 Aug. 2012)

​
Auch das noch! Erst wird Robert Pattinson (26) von seiner Freundin Kristen Stewart (22) mit dem Regisseur Rupert Sanders (41) betrogen, und nun soll auch noch Scientology hinter ihm her sein.

Nachdem die Trennung von Tom Cruise (50) und Katie Holmes (33) für einen ‚Skandal‘ in der Glaubensgemeinschaft gesorgt hat, sind sie auf der Suche nach einem neuen Vorzeige-Star, berichtet 'National Enquirer'.

Scientology will angeblich Roberts schwere Zeit nutzen, um ihn in die Sekte zu locken. "Scientology würde Rob gerne für sich gewinnen. Er ist jung, talentiert und hat viel Geld. Pattinson ist der ideale Kandidat", so ein Insider gegenüber „Showbizspy“. "Er ist quasi ein junger Tom Cruise."

US-Medien berichten, dass das bekennende Scientology-Mitglied, Kristie Alley (61), schon seit Monaten um den 26-Jährigen buhlen soll und ihm eine Mitgliedschaft ans Herz gelegt hat. Bisher ließ Pattinson sie abblitzen.

Doch Rob hat die Trennung von Kristen komplett aus der Bahn geworfen, er sucht Rat und Unterstützung bei jedem, der sie ihm anbietet, und Scientology wird mit allen Mitteln versuchen, das auszunutzen.
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

Kristie Alley "buhlt" um ihn? LAUF so schnell Du kannst mein Junge


----------

